# Mouteka and nelson sauvin, what a combo!



## AJ80 (12/8/13)

Just sampling my first lager, a pilsner with Mouteka and nelson sauvin. First time using this hop combo too - well worth trying for those who haven't before. I'm getting a strong aroma and flavour of lychees. Delicious!


----------



## timmi9191 (12/8/13)

Recipe?


----------



## AJ80 (12/8/13)

No worries mate:

Choice as bro pilsner
38L batch
7kg pilsner
800g Munich
800g Vienna
Mash for 60 mins at 65C and mash out to 78C
90 min boil
45g Mouteka @ 60
25g Mouteka @ 15
25g nelson sauvin @ 5
Fermented with s189 at 12C
OG: 1.054
FG: 1.012
IBU: 34.3

Notes:
- I no chilled, but haven't been adjusting recipes for this in brewmate to see if I noticed a difference. Flame suit on, I haven't yet...
- if I make this again I reckon I'd up the IBUs a tad more, but that's for my taste. 
- this was only my 2nd AG, but I'm very very happy with it.


----------



## punkin (13/8/13)

Thanks for the tip, might try some moteaka in with my Cascadian next brew.


----------



## bradmccoy (14/8/13)

I just used these two together as well. Bottle conditioning as we speak. The wort and primary-fermenting beer tasted pretty good.

When I was boiling the wort I noticed the hops gave a slight savoury smell (can't put my finger on it). I was worried it would turn out awful, but looks like it will turn out good.

I used them with a Dunkel style grain bill, though I brewed it as an ale.


----------



## Rubix (14/8/13)

I have a Red-Rye-PA carbing as we speak using this combo. Whilst the early indications are awesome I will probably go a little harder with the late hoping next time.


----------



## KingKong (14/8/13)

I dont know why but I hate NS. Brewed with it heaps and just dont like it.


----------



## surly (14/8/13)

Sounds good AJ, I love lychee flavours, so will look into using a similar hop schedule in my next pale ale.
Interestingly, I have been using the no-chill adjustments built into my brew software (the excel one from a brewer here). I reckon my beers are a bit lacking in bitterness, so might ignore it for my next brew and see how it goes


----------



## AJ80 (14/8/13)

surly said:


> Sounds good AJ, I love lychee flavours, so will look into using a similar hop schedule in my next pale ale.
> Interestingly, I have been using the no-chill adjustments built into my brew software (the excel one from a brewer here). I reckon my beers are a bit lacking in bitterness, so might ignore it for my next brew and see how it goes


Good luck mate, I've been quite happy with this one. 

I think it was dr smurto in a post from a few years ago who mentioned not bothering with a no chill adjustment in brewing software. I decided to listen and it's working for me so far...


----------



## Bizier (15/8/13)

The Fresh version of 8-wired Hop Wired is off the chain for the NS Mot blend, except wet hopped.

That recipe looks yum.


----------



## ash2 (15/8/13)

AJ80 said:


> Just sampling my first lager, a pilsner with Mouteka and nelson sauvin. First time using this hop combo too - well worth trying for those who haven't before. I'm getting a strong aroma and flavour of lychees. Delicious!


 Good to see you got an early start for your sampling. :beerbang:


----------



## stm (15/8/13)

Yeah, good combo. I have also done a lager with just Motueka but not so good. Something about that combo that works.


----------



## 7roy (15/8/13)

I used those two hops in a pale ale, going for a fat yak clone but didn't have any cascade so substituted some motueka. 

After 2 weeks conditioning in the bottle I'm pretty happy, although not really a fat yak taste.


----------



## Mclovin (15/8/13)

Went to to my LHBS the other day to ask for some motueka hops. Never heard of them was the reply i got... time to find a new LHBS i think?


----------



## timmi9191 (15/8/13)

Omg.. Which LHBS? It is also known as b saaz..

Contact yob at hopdealz Im sure he'll know what motueka is? I got a great bag load from him so I know he knows..


----------



## Mclovin (15/8/13)

timmi9191 said:


> Omg.. Which LHBS? It is also known as b saaz..
> 
> Contact yob at hopdealz Im sure he'll know what motueka is? I got a great bag load from him so I know he knows..


NBS.....in the SE suburbs, oh and i dont sell grain either sir.......... sorry, good bye.


----------



## timmi9191 (15/8/13)

What suburb u in?


----------



## Thefatdoghead (15/8/13)

AJ80 said:


> Just sampling my first lager, a pilsner with Mouteka and nelson sauvin. First time using this hop combo too - well worth trying for those who haven't before. I'm getting a strong aroma and flavour of lychees. Delicious!


Are you all talking about Motueka?


----------



## jaypes (15/8/13)

Motueka is my hop of choice, mixed with Pacifica makes a great combo


----------



## punkin (16/8/13)

Yep, check out the retail section and hit Yob up for your hops. Half the price you'll get it at a hbs.


----------

